# Hamster



## lauraashley123 (Aug 27, 2018)

I was cleaning out the hamsters and happend to notice a scab on his belly just wounded if any one new why this was.he is it in any pain still happy


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

That looks quite a big scab. I would definitely get it checked out by a vet.


----------



## Brad Maden (Jul 23, 2018)

Im not sure what could have caused it, but could possibly rule something out at least, do you use saw dust? If so check for any splinters/sharp wood as i bought some from pets at home which was full of it, this probably isn't your issue but just a suggestion


----------



## morgancgowen (Jun 27, 2020)

lauraashley123 said:


> I was cleaning out the hamsters and happend to notice a scab on his belly just wounded if any one new why this was.he is it in any pain still happy


my past hamster had what looks like a very simular thing apart from the scab was a lot bigger. i took him to the vet and it turned out it was an infected tumor. i would look around the scab and see if it is swollen underneth in any way or seemed to get any bigger. one thing i found was that it litrally showed up overnight. I would suggest taking him to the vet as it can be quite uncomfortable for them if that is the case. make sure to look everywere on its body for another as mine overtime spred (including in ears) and if you have ruff bedding swapping it out with paperbase. Hope this isnt the case and hope your hamster gets better soon


----------

